# Internet Connection Problem Vista



## Ryno (Jan 26, 2008)

I have an Arris Modem Model #TM502G. I have two computers connected to it, one running Windows XP and the other running Windows Vista. I never have any problems connecting to the internet with XP, but my internet connection on Vista only works for a time and then won't connect unless I reboot. Sometimes this happens after a few minutes, other times it may stay on for an hour. Any ideas why the connection always works on XP and not consistent on Vista?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What happens if you only connect the Vista machine and not the XP machine? You have a plain broadband modem, so unless your ISP is giving you multiple public IP addresses, they could simply be turning off the second lease.

How about describing ALL of the network?

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the router (if any).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.




I'd also like to see this for each computer:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Ryno (Jan 26, 2008)

Thank you for helping.

The Vista computer was having trouble staying connected before we had the XP computer hooked up to the modem. When we had just the Vista computer, it was connected directly to the modem and had the same connection issues. When we hooked up the XP computer, we hooked both computers to a router and the Vista computer still experiences internet connection issues while the XP computer connects perfectly to the internet.

Also, when my internet connection problems happen on the Vista computer, I am not able to access the modem by using 192.168.100.1 When the internet connection is up, I am able to access the modem with this number.

ISP: Time Warner RoadRunner
Router: D Link DI-604
We are not using any wireless device.
XP Computer: DTP Microsystems (425)
Vista Computer: Gateway GM5260

IPCONFIG from XP Computer:
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Bowman>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : bowman2
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : kc.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : kc.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR FA311 Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-02-E3-1C-98-ED
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, January 23, 2008 11:13:49
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, January 30, 2008 11:13:49
AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Bowman>

IPCONFIG from Vista Computer:
I tried this three different times and all I got was a message in a new box in the middle of the screen that said "IP Configuration Utility has stopped working" Below that it said "windows is checking for a solution..." 


I then tried to connect to the internet and it was working at this time. (It usually works for a while, and then won't connect.)


----------



## Ryno (Jan 26, 2008)

It looks like the reason I can't do the IPCONFIG is due to the Data Execution Prevention (DEP). I tried to change the settings, but it still didn't allow IPCONFIG to work.

Here is what I got on the screen before the new window popped up...
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Ryan>IPCONFIG/ALL

C:\Users\Ryan>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try the IPCONFIG /ALL with a space before the /

DEP should not prevent IPCONFIG from running.


----------



## Ryno (Jan 26, 2008)

It still wouldn't let it through, even with a space before the /

Any other ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It sounds like your Vista installation is corrupt. I've worked on many Vista machines, and running IPCONFIG is never an issue.


----------

